# [Theory] Methods for Android App emulation or restoring "Astoria"



## Mrox2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm new to Windows Phone and I'm getting my L 950 soon but I've been doing a lot of research recently about "Project Astoria" and the apps Windows Phone is lacking, while I can live without them I still think had MS kept this feature it would've gained them more customers (this was going to be the reason why I considered buying a year or so ago when it was announced). Now before anyone tells me to get an Android, I really want to try out WP because it looks cool and slick and has all the MS apps one would need, minus Google Apps and some Android apps, which are a must for some.

P.S. I really enjoy modding and doing things not normally possible, I almost do this on every device I own even game consoles.

TLDR; So the theories would be as follows:


Downgrading phones to ROMs that had Project Astoria Aka 10240? Which had it for a few phones
Creating a custom rom with Astoria libraries and files to re-enable the function
Wait for the rumoured x86 emulation on ARM, this'll mean we might be able to get BlueStacks or a similar app running through emulation, so emlation in emulation in emulation, lol.
Pray and hope for Microsoft to restore Project Astoria.

Thoughts?


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 18, 2016)

This isn't possible due to MS actually having a CI whitelist for services, and the key component of astoria actually is blacklisted on newer builds, starting the service won't work at all.


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 18, 2016)

Since it's about theories why don't developers try something like android emulation on a website


----------



## user107 (Dec 18, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> Since it's about theories why don't developers try something like android emulation on a website

Click to collapse



Then why not just use the actual company/app website?


----------



## monoWench (Dec 20, 2016)

Kernel is unlikely to support ADSS as a pico provider anymore. The Kernel only allows a single pico provider to be installed and it's hard coded to be LXSS for desktop. Wouldn't be surprised if it's now set to LXSS in the mobile builds too, if it's allowed at all. It's quite possible the pico provider interfaces have changed since the last build with ADSS in it The LXSS kernel devs are unlikely to care at all about keeping compatibility with year old ADSS.


----------



## Puppy2016 (Dec 25, 2016)

BTW The Field Medic application still have ETW provider "Windows_Brigde_for_Android" available  I hope Microsoft will not make it standard feature becasue I want to stay isolated from the Google always-vulnerable-crap pathetic OS as much as possible. That's why I use Microsoft OS and services.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

can i downgrade my lumia 730 DS and install the build supporting project astoria..?? will it work n how to go to that build??? suggestions needed!!


----------



## dxdy (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> can i downgrade my lumia 730 DS and install the build supporting project astoria..?? will it work n how to go to that build??? suggestions needed!!

Click to collapse



not possible


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

dxdy said:


> not possible

Click to collapse



then is all i can*do...!!!


----------



## dxdy (Jan 14, 2017)

i dont understand why people want this back... project astoria apps worked terrible, much worse than MS apps.... if you want android apps, buy frikin' android phone.


----------



## Insignificant (Jan 15, 2017)

There are a couple of possibilities to use astoria:

10240 ROM works on: Lumia 640, 640 XL, 930

Insider Versions 10149 / 10166 (10512, 10514, 10536) works on: Pretty much any Lumia / Phone released before the launch of TH2.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 15, 2017)

Insignificant said:


> There are a couple of possibilities to use astoria:
> 
> 10240 ROM works on: Lumia 640, 640 XL, 930
> 
> Insider Versions 10149 / 10166 (10512, 10514, 10536) works on: Pretty much any Lumia / Phone released before the launch of TH2.

Click to collapse



what about other lumia phones...?? arent any custom rom!!!


----------

